# OMG IT'S ON IT'S WAY!!!!



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so i am ridiculously excited about my Lucy's new blocky dog collar, i have been waiting so long and via there facebook IT'S ON IT'S WAY!!!YAYYYY :woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:

look LOOOKKK LOL










yes i will be posting more pics once i get it


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sweet!!! Hopefully you'll be getting a new lead soon as well.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

woot woot that would rock!!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

so0o0o hot! i love it


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you!!!! she will be the princess with that HOTT collar, everyone else has black or brown leather lol but she is the light of my eye and all


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

where did you order this from


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

i found the site they make some nice collars


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya blocky dog collars are awesome, the only downfall is the time you have to wait for them =X but besides that they make awesome collars, i am going to get Tika one to match whatever pulling harness i get her woot woot


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah i am definitely going to get boss one when he gets big


----------

